# Computer won't start after reboot/shutdown immediately, need to start again after 10-15 minutes



## dharmil007 (Dec 26, 2014)

The config : 
AMD Phenom X6 1055T
Gigabyte gm UD2H
WD 1TB BLACK
Kingston 6GB DDR3 (4gbx1 & 2gbx1)
ViP 400R plus (310W Maximum)
Windows 7 and ubuntu 14.10

If i shutdown my computer and then start the computer immediately or restart it that n it wont boot up.
All the fans would rotate perfectly but there would be no signal on the screen. And if i keep the computer in this state for more then 2-3 mins then there is a burning smell which is emitted from inside my CPU. 
I m forced to disconnect the power. 

But it starts again after resting for 10-15 mins and works fine until i shutdown ir restart then the whole problem starts again. 

Could anyone please help me out here and tell me whats the issue here.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2014)

probably an issue with that local psu. how old is it? I advice you to get it changed no matter whether problem persists or not.


----------



## dharmil007 (Dec 26, 2014)

_


rijinpk1 said:



			probably an issue with that local psu. how old is it? I advice you to get it changed no matter whether problem persists or not.
		
Click to expand...


_

Which one is better to buy, according to my config ?
I am tight on budget so maybe around Rs. 1k.

and also does it make a difference if i buy any cheap PSu or some good one ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2014)

you need to spend atleast 2.5k to get a good quality psu and it is definitely worth  the money.


----------



## dharmil007 (Dec 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you need to spend atleast 2.5k to get a good quality psu and it is definitely worth  the money.



Thanks bro for your suggestion.
i Have ordered *Corsair VS450 SMPS.*

What do you say about this ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2014)

^^ antec bp300p would have been way better option. if the item is not yet shipped, you may cancel order. i suggest bp300p or vp450p.


----------



## dharmil007 (Dec 28, 2014)

_


rijinpk1 said:



			^^ antec bp300p would have been way better option. if the item is not yet shipped, you may cancel order. i suggest bp300p or vp450p.
		
Click to expand...


_
Seriously ?
Yes i can cancel the order.
But i thought corsair to be better then Antec & moreover its 450W whereas Antec is just 300W

U sure i should go for Antec Rather then COrsair ?

I cannot go for vp450p, as it is way too costly ~3000.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2014)

brand does not matter. but the product you buy, does. the quality of vs450 is inferior and not recommended. but that does not mean that corsair makes only bad/good psus. their lower end segment is not that good. you can search on google.
vp450p is available for ₹2610 on primeabgb.com. they provide free shipping till 31st dec i think.


----------



## dharmil007 (Dec 28, 2014)

_


rijinpk1 said:



			brand does not matter. but the product you buy, does. the quality of vs450 is inferior and not recommended. but that does not mean that corsair makes only bad/good psus. their lower end segment is not that good. you can search on google.
vp450p is available for ₹2610 on primeabgb.com. they provide free shipping till 31st dec i think.
		
Click to expand...


_
how about BP300P ?
can it handle the system load ?
i do not plan to insert graphic card in future.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Bp300p is enough then...


----------



## dharmil007 (Dec 29, 2014)

I just checked my PSU
its provides around 310W of max power *tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/28/2ea6fbd467758e787902df5d69d90ded.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone know a good thermal Paste which i can apply on my CPU ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2014)

check your other thread


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2014)

dharmil007 said:


> I just checked my PSU
> its provides around 310W of max power *tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/12/28/2ea6fbd467758e787902df5d69d90ded.jpg
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Ah, don't compare it's 310W with Antec or even corsair's 300W .... quality wise your current PSU is way inferior so better get a new PSU specially a 400/450W one as you have  a 6 core cpu and when needed you can just get a nice gpu without spending again on the the PSU.


----------



## dharmil007 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you guyz for your replies.
I think now i am not changing my Board+CPU.

I changed my smps TO aNTEC bp300p & the Restart issue was resolved.
and then i cleaned my HeatSink Fan, there was lots and lots of dust in the HeatSink, 
I think the dust was blocking the air passage between the HeatSInk and CPU.
Plus i had used a cheap quality THermal Paste which is available, due to whoch the heatsink & CPU were glued togheether when i removed it & 4-5 pins of my CPU were bent.

BUt eveything is fine now, except VOLTAGE. THe VOLTAGE is still too high.
*i.imgur.com/YRqjvho.png
*i.imgur.com/WnSgI9q.png
*i.imgur.com/hDsN8ZB.png

Check the voltage, should i undervolt the processor. ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah, start undervolting.


----------



## dharmil007 (Jun 23, 2015)

Guyz,

My Antec SMPS is not working and I need a replacement for it.
I could not find a service center address online, if you know of any service center in *Mumbai* please do let me know.

Thanks


----------



## dharmil007 (Aug 15, 2015)

Guys,

I purchased BP450PS @ 1600INR.
Is this good SMPS ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 15, 2015)

dharmil007 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I purchased BP450PS @ 1600INR.
> Is this good SMPS ?


Yes and good SMPS.


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2015)

dharmil007 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I purchased BP450PS @ 1600INR.
> Is this good SMPS ?



Indeed it's a good PSU but where from you got such an excellent deal ?


----------

